# Has Your DPF Yet?



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

105,000 Miles and no DPF issues here. EGR replaced under warranty. DEF tank replaced under warranty. Only sensor issues was during that ridiculous Emissions Recall. Very happy with my CTD.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Only the Particulate sensor thus far (as far as particulate-related). Covered under warranty.

...And the Nox 1, and Nox 2, and O2, and DEF reservoir. And the battery, and the exhaust bolts between the SCR and the remainder of the exhaust. 

And the side detection sensors, but that's not Diesel-related.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

We saw a couple of full DPF replacements happen under warranty back when the CTD first came out, probably late 2013 to early 2014. Both of the ones I remember occurred because the dealers added double the specified amount of oil, and their engines started burning it in large quantities as it made its way into the combustion chambers. Other than that, I don't recall any DPFs that spontaneously failed or failed due to a defect.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Only the Particulate sensor thus far (as far as particulate-related). Covered under warranty.
> 
> ...And the Nox 1, and Nox 2, and O2, and DEF reservoir. And the battery, and the exhaust bolts between the SCR and the remainder of the exhaust.
> 
> And the side detection sensors, but that's not Diesel-related.


For the Particulate Sensor, I'm wondering, if that sensor is "beginning to fail" and is not reporting the correct soot level in the DPF, is it possible that could cause premature failure of the DPF?


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

BDCCruze said:


> For the Particulate Sensor, I'm wondering, if that sensor is "beginning to fail" and is not reporting the correct soot level in the DPF, is it possible that could cause premature failure of the DPF?


The DPF uses a differential pressure sensor or a delta sensor. Typically a failed DPF cannot be cleaned up doing a regen. The DPF will restrict and require replacement. Unless you arae getting a code such as P2463, you are likely okay.


----------



## Lugnut (May 4, 2017)

BDCCruze said:


> For the Particulate Sensor, I'm wondering, if that sensor is "beginning to fail" and is not reporting the correct soot level in the DPF, is it possible that could cause premature failure of the DPF?


The DPF uses a differential pressure sensor or a delta sensor. Typically a failed DPF cannot be cleaned up doing a regen. The DPF will restrict and require replacement. Unless you arae getting a code such as P2463, you are likely okay. 

FYI...the wrong oil will cause premature DPF failure. You need to run a low ash formula. Dexos 2 is the safest oil to run in your CTD. Dexos2 is rated as API CK-4 which is the low ash formula. Ash is a problem because it cannot be incinerated in the DPF and will result in the eventual restriction and failure of the DPF. If someone resets the DPF counter in the ECM, it can cause a premature DPF failure as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Lugnut said:


> The DPF uses a differential pressure sensor or a delta sensor. Typically a failed DPF cannot be cleaned up doing a regen. The DPF will restrict and require replacement. Unless you arae getting a code such as P2463, you are likely okay.
> 
> FYI...the wrong oil will cause premature DPF failure. You need to run a low ash formula. Dexos 2 is the safest oil to run in your CTD. Dexos2 is rated as API CK-4 which is the low ash formula. Ash is a problem because it cannot be incinerated in the DPF and will result in the eventual restriction and failure of the DPF. If someone resets the DPF counter in the ECM, it can cause a premature DPF failure as well. Hope this helps.


Dexos2 oils are API SN and compatible with ACEA C3 oil cert for mid-saps. 

API CK-4 was not even announced until 2016 and is not listed as spec on Dexos2 oil bottles so it can't be what's required for a 2014 model year. Coincidence, earlier today I was looking at the oil spec Ford is going to use in their new small diesels and it's API FA-4 and not ACEA C3. I don't know if it's possible to find a compatible API certified oil. The CJ-4 (replaced by newer CK-4) is called for in the GMC Duramax diesels, and is not listed as Dexos2. LINK

The oil I've ran in my CTD has either been the ACDelco Dexos2, Total INDEO C3, or Penzzoil Euro L Dexos2 depending on where I am when I get my oil.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Two differential pressure sensor replaced. First by dealer, second by me. No other problems. 71000 miles.


----------

